# My Fish tank stand Grow Box



## yungmune (Nov 14, 2007)

hey guys, i just needed a little help. this is my fish tank stand grow box in progress, its 4' by 2'8" by 2'.  Im wondering if i split the stand in 2 sections (veg/flo)about how much plants could i be able to flower? the flowering section would have a 4sqft space and 32" height. Im hoping i could be able to flower 4 plants and have 5 plants vegging. I think i want to go with the ebb and flow system. as for lighting im not sure what kind of lighting i would need, led? whats the cheapest lighting to flower in a 4sqft space?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 14, 2007)

im not the best to answer but to grow in that tall of a space u might have to Lst our bonsi but im not shure i just think if u dont do 1 of the 2 you would be growin into ur light so really to no how many plants u might be able 2 fit in that space ud have to figure out what kind of stradagy u are gonna use 2 grow im also not a hydro man im a soil guy so u might wanna wait for a hydro guy 2 chime inbut that just seems like 2 small of a space for the sea of green effect so ...how do u plan on keepin the height down if u dont no their is a lot of usefull posts on Lst and bonsi mj plants just look around the site ,,good luck with your grow,,if u split it in 2 like u said id say at the most 2 plants if u keep them short ,,if i was u id find somethin taller to grow in but that is me good luck


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 15, 2007)

ya i say 2 plants in flower, 3 or 4 small ones in veg.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 15, 2007)

You could have a mother set up on the veg side with an area for rooting clones.  Then on the flowering side, you can toss in clones as they root.  Rooted clones that aren't really allowed to veg before put into flower take up very little space and is a very efficient method of growing.


----------



## yungmune (Nov 15, 2007)

what do you guys think about lighting? is "flourex" okay for flowering?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

why dont you put it on its side and use it as a bud box?? then you could make a smaller veg box, using a drawer chest or bedside unit. i grow small myself, and its about the same headroom i have. but you only have a frame there, turn it over and give yourself 4' headroom.

doing this you could use envirolites in there, maybe 2 if you can keep it cool enough. that brings me to the fan,a 4" bathroom extractor fan should keep the heat off 1 enviro.

you could probably grow 4 decent sized plants in there. ebb & flo?? is this your first grow? id use soil, its more forgiveing than hydro + plants were meant top grow in soil. 

you got a neat little frame to work with there, make good use of it.think out what you are going to do, and have everything you need 1st, its a biatch when you have to drop everything to get some thing that you didnt think youd need. 

and remember to take pics of the build so we can see how it turns out.

good luck YUNG. youll be growing in no time lol

*85C*


----------



## yungmune (Nov 15, 2007)

hey guys, i made some progress with the grow box. as for over heating in the grow box i think the fish tank on top of the stand will defuse any high heat as the fish tank will be around 70-75 degrees and there will be no wood between fish tank and grow area itself. you can even call it a "water cooled grow box". for lighting im still trying to figure out how much light i need to vegetate. i want to use regular florecent. how much flourescents do i need to veg 4 plants in a small area?or how many watts? lumens?


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks good man. :aok:

The standard is 5,000 Lumen per square foot.


----------



## yungmune (Nov 20, 2007)

sup ladies...i finished my grow box and got my fish tank set up and everything. I ordered my seeds today from dr. chronic and hopefully they will make it (satori deluxe). Grow box is 4'x2'x2'8" and is devided in 2 sections veg/flo. i will be using drip hydro set up.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 21, 2007)

what watt are those lights? and lumens? ive heard that them with the purple haze to them arent so good for growing, and cool white do alot better, not 100% on this tho, its just what ive heard.

what light are you going to flower with ive seen this 100w hps bulb on ebay, but i dont know if would need a ballast, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BN-100W-100-W...ryZ43555QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

everything looks great tho, perfect stealth, with no light leaks. i cant wait to see plants in there. do you have ventilation in there? youll need some coz it gets real hot with the door closed, just a thought.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2007)

great idea yung,i think if you flower right away(no veg)you could easily get 2 per sq foot.i got 3per foot i flowered at 5in and dont plan on them getting past12-14in colas on them...and thats the whole plant! but im only on my third grow so well see what happens. best of luck to ya,cool idea!


----------



## Chronic007 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey man that looks really nice, good work.  I'll be keeping an eye on your grow.  I love the stealth box grows, especially when they're done with some class like this one.  Good luck


----------



## yungmune (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks everyone. i got everythign ready to go but still have to wait on some seeds to come from the doc, so imma try to round up some bag seeds to start. as for the lights yes they are the grow lights from walmart. but im planning to also get 4 or 6 cfl bulbs for the veg side. i think im going to keep 4 mother plants on veg side and just clone 8-10 plants and flower them right away after they root (thanks dltoker lyfr). ill update once i find some seeds!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 22, 2007)

ask your dealer. thats where i got my 1st seeds from, hes also a good friend, and didnt ask any Qs. if there is green going through his/her hands everyday, then they are going to come across 1 or 2 seeds somewhere down the line  unless you feel uncomfortable to bring up seeds in a conversation, because it is obvious why you would want seeds. 
then iwas lucky enough to befriend a fellow grower, and he helped me out when i was in need. now i have afghan#1 and ethiopian sunshine in bud, would never have been this for without his help.

good luck in your search for seed, can wait to see how this turns out. do have ventilation in there? even a pc fan would be better than nothing.


----------



## small_is_good (Nov 22, 2007)

hey YUNGMUNE, great job you have done there. this is 1 of many micro grows that have inspired me to start off a grow. ive seen a pc case grow on here somewhere, and i think ill start there and work my way to a big grow.

SIG


----------



## yungmune (Dec 5, 2007)

Alright guys, back with updates. I recieved my seeds last week and have 3 sprouted plants and 3 others germinating. You guys gotta take a look at one of them thats germinated. It has a root thats goes out but back into the seed. then has another quarter inch root going out of it. Wataya think it is. anyway. i have a 8 cfl light fixture but am currently running only 4 cfl due to temp problems. my air purifier wasnt moving enough air from the box so the temps were staying around 82-83. my biggest plant is 3 days old from sprouting. enjoy.


----------



## yungmune (Dec 6, 2007)

hey can an admin move this thread to the grow journals section thanks!


----------

